# The Second Best Christmas Light Display Ever!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I know we have had this up here before, but 'tis the season!...

Light Display

(Be sure the audio is up)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I know we have had this up here before, but 'tis the season!...
> 
> Light Display
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doug.

Can NEVER have too much TSO!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool Doug!

I think this one's pretty awesome as well!
Frisco Christmas Lights


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Very cool Doug!
> 
> I think this one's pretty awesome as well!
> Frisco Christmas Lights


I stand corrected, Dawn. Yours has the one I put up, cold!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YES!!!! MORE TSO!!!

Anyone else have another one?







BRING IT ON !!!!!!

Is it obvious I lllllllllllllllloooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee TSO ????


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The one Doug links to is an old one I have seen this for the last few years, but the one Dawn links to is new and very cool but I'm a little disappointed that they use the same music and ideas as the original one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> The one Doug links to is an old one I have seen this for the last few years, but the one Dawn links to is new and very cool but I'm a little disappointed that they use the same music and ideas as the original one.


I agree ... but I still like hearing it





















They ALL use "_Wizards of Winter_". Even the new Miller ad does. I suppose this may be the most recognizable to the general public, but TSO has so many pieces that would lend themselves soooooo well to this stuff...if someone just wanted to be a bit (more) creative.

Hey, Doug...that gives me an idea for NEXT year...how 'bout an Outbacker's Holiday Lights competition ?????


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> The one Doug links to is an old one I have seen this for the last few years, but the one Dawn links to is new and very cool but I'm a little disappointed that they use the same music and ideas as the original one.


I agree ... but I still like hearing it





















They ALL use "_Wizards of Winter_". Even the new Miller ad does. I suppose this may be the most recognizable to the general public, but TSO has so many pieces that would lend themselves soooooo well to this stuff...if someone just wanted to be a bit (more) creative.

Hey, Doug...that gives me an idea for NEXT year...how 'bout an Outbacker's Holiday Lights competition ?????
[/quote]

This TSO is it something I should go see, I see that I missed them this year they were in Sacramento on the 25th of Nov. So should I make it a point to go see them next year, is it a must do? I do have tickets for Phantom of the Opera this spring so this will be a new experience for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> The one Doug links to is an old one I have seen this for the last few years, but the one Dawn links to is new and very cool but I'm a little disappointed that they use the same music and ideas as the original one.


I agree ... but I still like hearing it





















They ALL use "_Wizards of Winter_". Even the new Miller ad does. I suppose this may be the most recognizable to the general public, but TSO has so many pieces that would lend themselves soooooo well to this stuff...if someone just wanted to be a bit (more) creative.

Hey, Doug...that gives me an idea for NEXT year...how 'bout an Outbacker's Holiday Lights competition ?????
[/quote]

This TSO is it something I should go see, I see that I missed them this year they were in Sacramento on the 25th of Nov. So should I make it a point to go see them next year, is it a must do? I do have tickets for Phantom of the Opera this spring so this will be a new experience for me.
[/quote]
Bill, Trans Siberian Orchestra is most definately an experience!! I'm not generally a fan of heavy metal music....and the TSO musicians all spend the rest of the year with their heavy metal bands. They have created a style & sound that can't be matched and it is (or, at least, _some_ say it is







) solely for Christmas. Check out their web site where you can hear more of their music and read their story.

btw, I have to thank some of my Outbacker friends for introducing me to TSO last year (just in time to get tickets for the 2006 show





















). Like so many others, the _Wizards of Winter_ piece ...the one used in the House Lights clips - is the only one I'd heard. I now have all their CDs and Kathy has to pry them out of my hands after Christmas


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

You wanted to see more? Well here are some really nice ones (but you be the judge)
This one is a bit different towards the end. This has the same "Miller light commercial" music but then goes into "Peanuts" Click Here

See the Can-Can HERE
Music from the Garmin Commercial HERE
Probably the cleanest and most presentable HERE
This is the straightest, cleanest light show by far HERE
This one is pretty awesome too click here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...they are both fun.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> This one is a bit different towards the end. This has the same "Miller light commercial" music but then goes into "Peanuts" Click Here


Like them both I would like to see it in person.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> You wanted to see more? Well here are some really nice ones (but you be the judge)


*WOW!!!!*

...and there were even some 'new' TSO ones in the pick-list to the right!! Thanks, Paul!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> You wanted to see more? Well here are some really nice ones (but you be the judge)
> This one is a bit different towards the end. This has the same "Miller light commercial" music but then goes into "Peanuts" Click Here
> 
> See the Can-Can HERE
> ...


Those are some really impressive displays. Thanks for sharing, Paul!








It's nice to see some variations other than just the TSO music. I particularly liked the first Carol of the Bells display.

So, are the electronics to control these things readily available? Or are they all custom made? No doubt whatever it is, they are expensive layouts, but it would be interesting to see what's behind them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, are the electronics to control these things readily available? Or are they all custom made? No doubt whatever it is, they are expensive layouts, but it would be interesting to see what's behind them.


Excellent questions....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No can do when the laptop is docked in my office. Big Brother said no-no..... Ill have to wait till im home.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, are the electronics to control these things readily available? Or are they all custom made? No doubt whatever it is, they are expensive layouts, but it would be interesting to see what's behind them.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, 
It looks like you can buy the controller...I'm sure there are many more out there, but try this link:

Outdoor lights and sound controller

And...another one: Clicky Here


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Those controllers Dawn posted are pretty simple units that will only play about 6 songs that are built into the unit and only have 6 channels of light. Most of the displays being posted are using 64 channels or more.
For a real light show, these people are using products from Light-O-Rama. The video Dawn posted is even shown on the Light-O-Rama page as being one of their customers.
www.lightorama.com


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Those controllers Dawn posted are pretty simple units that will only play about 6 songs that are built into the unit and only have 6 channels of light. Most of the displays being posted are using 64 channels or more.
> For a real light show, these people are using products from Light-O-Rama. The video Dawn posted is even shown on the Light-O-Rama page as being one of their customers.
> www.lightorama.com


I figured that the ones I posted weren't the most amazing considering the prices. I was wondering also how the music is heard...Is it blaring across the entire neighborhood?? I read someplace that it is broadcasted from a radio station and plays on your car stereo? How would a passer-by know this?

Things that make you say hmmmmm...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice links!







A person could spend hours being entrtained by all the light shows posted.

Sure hope none of my neighbors gets anything like that with an outdoor speaker. After awhile the same tune all the time would get REAL old.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Those controllers Dawn posted are pretty simple units that will only play about 6 songs that are built into the unit and only have 6 channels of light. Most of the displays being posted are using 64 channels or more.
> For a real light show, these people are using products from Light-O-Rama. The video Dawn posted is even shown on the Light-O-Rama page as being one of their customers.
> www.lightorama.com


I figured that the ones I posted weren't the most amazing considering the prices. I was wondering also how the music is heard...Is it blaring across the entire neighborhood?? I read someplace that it is broadcasted from a radio station and plays on your car stereo? How would a passer-by know this?

Things that make you say hmmmmm...








[/quote]

Look at the first video that Doug posted. Towards the right side of the picture, you'll see a white square. That white square was actually a yard sign that had the FM radio frequency that he was broadcasting the music on. That one i know. As far as most of the other displays....I dunno.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What do you suppose it costs to buy all that gear?

What about the amount of man hours to put it up?

Electric bill?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?








[/quote]
Pffffllllll.....looks like he's got room for at least 1 more...on the same line, anyway


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?








[/quote]
Pffffllllll.....looks like he's got room for at least 1 more...on the same line, anyway








[/quote]

I vote for the car....afterall it's just a bunch of cars turning left all the time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?








[/quote]
Pffffllllll.....looks like he's got room for at least 1 more...on the same line, anyway








[/quote]

I vote for the car....afterall it's just a bunch of cars turning left all the time.








[/quote]
...round...and round...and round...and round...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?








[/quote]
Pffffllllll.....looks like he's got room for at least 1 more...on the same line, anyway








[/quote]

I vote for the car....afterall it's just a bunch of cars turning left all the time.








[/quote]
...round...and round...and round...and round...








[/quote]

Just for fun, just for the race starts. flip them around so they have to turn right the entire race. HAHAHAHAH...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> COOL. But holy cow man. that would be a lot of work. im still trying to find time to make a x-mas signature picture....


Which one of the four are you going to remove?








[/quote]
Pffffllllll.....looks like he's got room for at least 1 more...on the same line, anyway








[/quote]

I vote for the car....afterall it's just a bunch of cars turning left all the time.








[/quote]
...round...and round...and round...and round...








[/quote]

Just for fun, just for the race starts. flip them around so they have to turn right the entire race. HAHAHAHAH...








[/quote]
Maybe - um - only turn 1/2 of them....

Could at least make the 'round and round and round and ...' a little more interesting. Ya think?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So, are the electronics to control these things readily available? Or are they all custom made? No doubt whatever it is, they are expensive layouts, but it would be interesting to see what's behind them.


Excellent questions....








[/quote]
Thanks! I thought so.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

The original light display that Doug posted was here in my hometown around Cincinnati. It was actually in a town called Mason which is near our Kings Island. The gentleman that created the light display got some much attention in his neighborhood he had to stop doing it. If you have a bit of time this is a neat article about him. Clicky He gained national attention in our neck of the woods. I believe he was on Jay Leno and a few other shows. If you search Christmas Light Displays in that site... cincinnati.com... there are many more stories. But his neighborhood was jam packed with cars each night. In some article he explains the equipment he uses and says it isn't "too hard". I am electronically challenged so that means it's completely impossible.







Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was a great job getting that on a trailer.

Perhaps Doug could license that from him and run it as our header picture.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Very cool Doug!
> I think this one's pretty awesome as well!
> Frisco Christmas Lights


That is awesome

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Very cool Doug!
> I think this one's pretty awesome as well!
> Frisco Christmas Lights


That is awesome

Don
[/quote]

Ageee....


----------

